# Muskie Madness



## samstrak (May 5, 2014)

Anyone ever hooked into a muskie in the Little Miami? i know of the one picture of the monster muskie, but anyone else caught any? even if they are small...


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

hahaha .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

samstrak said:


> Anyone ever hooked into a muskie in the Little Miami? i know of the one picture of the monster muskie, but anyone else caught any? even if they are small...


 Muskie aren't plentiful in the LMR but fish are taken occasionally. Most of them are probably caught far up river from your location in Anderson Twp. IMO there were more musky in the LMR when ODNR was still stocking Musky in Cowan Lake. In those days I seem to remember the area from Morrow to Fosters giving up fish every summer and Todds Fork was probably even better than the LMR. I rarely fish that far up river any more so it's very difficult for me too compare those ''old'' times to today. I'm sure plenty of guys know where to catch them but are understandably tight lipped about those spots.
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## samstrak (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Your Welcome Samstrak---- but there really wasn't much information in my reply . Sorry I couldn't be more helpful---- but---- I don't know much 
''Someday'' I'm gonna make a Musky float trip just to see what I can find, I would love to get one in the LMR on my Fly-rod --- ''Someday''
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

samstrak said:


> i know of the one picture of the monster muskie,...


Find that picture and look at it again. Look at the lure (size) in that fishes mouth, that guy wasn't out there looking for bass. The fish are there, you just have to know where to find them.

Here is another LMR muskie from 2010.

Remember, Google is your friend.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

backlashed said:


> Find that picture and look at it again. Look at the lure (size) in that fishes mouth, that guy wasn't out there looking for bass. The fish are there, you just have to know where to find them.
> 
> Here is another LMR muskie from 2010.
> 
> Remember, Google is your friend.


Seen this pic b 4 where is the other


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Seen this pic b 4 where is the other


 I think this is the one ?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that one is from todds fork but, maybe not. Not a very big musky either way


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> I'm pretty sure that one is from todds fork but, maybe not. Not a very big musky either way


 I may have posted the wrong pic ? I think that fish was taken 2 years ago and my memory isn't that great.
I'm going to dedicate a few W/E's in November to catching a LMR musky on a fly. Plan on fishing between the break in the duck season---- Second week of Nov until Mid Dec, weather permitting. {If I CAN find someone to paddle my canoe THAT isn't afraid of being hooked by a 3/0 streamer }


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I may have posted the wrong pic ? I think that fish was taken 2 years ago and my memory isn't that great.
> I'm going to dedicate a few W/E's in November to catching a LMR musky on a fly. Plan on fishing between the break in the duck season---- Second week of Nov until Mid Dec, weather permitting. {If I CAN find someone to paddle my canoe THAT isn't afraid of being hooked by a 3/0 streamer }


I'll paddle the canoe IF and when you miss a rise I get to throw a follow up with a big swim bait! I have about 1500 miles under my belt in MI and OH. Tom


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

The ski came from Milford area, or was reported to have been. They's around, but you'd have to stop fishing for hybrids to find them, and really, who wants to do that when the hybrids are so easy to catch!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

garhtr said:


> I think this is the one ?





nitsud said:


> The ski came from Milford area, or was reported to have been. They's around, but you'd have to stop fishing for hybrids to find them, and really, who wants to do that when the hybrids are so easy to catch!


That's correct, it was reported in the Community Press in 2012 or earlier. 

http://www.cincinnati.com/article/C2/20120329/SPT/303290039/Great-catch

We actually kicked this around December 2013. Garrett Meyers is certain he had eyes on a LMR muskie.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Yep, I'm still interested...

but still haven't fished the LMR for them. I think garhtr has the right idea, wait for everything that you might have an actual chance to catch to stop eating, then hunt muskies.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll paddle the canoe IF and when you miss a rise I get to throw a follow up with a big swim bait! I have about 1500 miles under my belt in MI and OH. Tom


 You obviously have never seen me cast a 3/0 streamer with a lazer sharp hook, but your on deck. Minutes after posting my plan I recieved a text from ''RIVERBUM'', Qoute --''I'm in on the Musky hunt'' 
I know for a fact he has tough skin---I've actually hooked him in the past 
I'm done hybrid fishing until the water temps cool so I may take a scouting trip very soon and may even cast a few large flys---- we'll see.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> You obviously have never seen me cast a 3/0 streamer with a lazer sharp hook, but your on deck. Minutes after posting my plan I recieved a text from ''RIVERBUM'', Qoute --''I'm in on the Musky hunt''
> I know for a fact he has tough skin---I've actually hooked him in the past
> I'm done hybrid fishing until the water temps cool so I may take a scouting trip very soon and may even cast a few large flys---- we'll see.


Maybe a nice roll cast then???? LOL


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

backlashed said:


> That's correct, it was reported in the Community Press in 2012 or earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a Muskie in the 35" range come off at the bank earlier this year in the LMR. I saw it for a total of about 2 minutes, so there was no doubt. It fought like a wet sock until it touched the bank.... Then it ruined my dreams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I do plan to target musky. Maybe in October 
depending on how many shad come up
the river, and what follows them up the river


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I caught a 37" below cc while saugeye fishing.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Riverbum said:


> I do plan to target musky. _Maybe in October _
> depending on how many shad come up
> the river, and what follows them up the river


 Hilarious 
I open this thread and read this post every morning because it makes me laugh. 
In October with Ducks,Deer, Squirrels and Turkey to chase and Hybrids, White-bass, Smallys and Saugeyes to catch -----no way in Hades will you be Musky fishing in the LMR in October. 
Start tying some ''BIG'' flies and I'll call you 2nd week of November !


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've fished Todd's Fork for 40 yrs throwing crankbaits for smallies and have never hooked a musky. Never even saw one for that matter. Plenty of gar though.
A friend of a friend caught a 20 lber out of there many years ago. He was bouncing a jig and minnow on bottom. This was in the month of Dec. He said he hooked another one a few years later throwing a buzz bait for smallies. He didn't get that one. You can see the picture of the Dec. musky at Morgans canoe rental in Morrow. I don't think I would waste my time targeting them though. They are a fish known to take a thousand casts in normal circumstances, but in the LMR it might take a million.


----------

